# Anzahl Datensätze in db4o



## SamHotte (13. Sep 2011)

Moin Forum,

leider fand weder mein Freund Google noch die Forensuche ein vernünftiges Ergebnis, daher möchte ich hier fragen: kennt jemand die richtige Query, um in db4o die Anzahl einer Menge von Datensätzen herauszufinden? In SQL wäre das "SELECT count(*)" oder so etwas.

Bislang mache ich eine Query auf das interessante Feld und zähle dann mit List<T>.size() -- ist aber eigentlich unschön, denn ich möchte "nur" nach einem einfügen/ändern/löschen die aktuelle Anzahl verschiedener Feldinhalte loggen bzw. in der Statuszeile meines Clients ausgeben.

Ich würde mich über eine gute Idee sehr freuen!

Gruß
SamHotte


----------



## Antoras (13. Sep 2011)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:


> Bislang mache ich eine Query auf das interessante Feld und zähle dann mit List<T>.size() -- ist aber eigentlich unschön


Warum? Das ist die Standardvorgehensweise. Solange du nicht auf die Objekte im ObjectSet zugreifst brauchst du dir um Performance keine Sorgen zu machen, da ein ObjectSet nur die Referenzen zu den Objekten wiedergibt und nicht die Objekte selbst. Diese müssen erst bei einem direkten Zugriff geladen werden.


----------



## SamHotte (14. Sep 2011)

Ok, danke - daran hatte ich nicht gedacht!


----------

